# Dischidia pectinoides



## Kavun (Aug 19, 2013)

Hello, everyone! Today I purchased a dischidia pectinoides at the greenhouse where I work and I was wondering what is a good way to mount this plant. You see, the problem is that it's growing in pure peat moss!!! It's extremely wet and I know that it's not good for it. I want to mount it but I'm scared that it'll die on me from like transplant shock. I asked my bosses if they knew what to do but they weren't sure since all the know is how to mount orchids. So I thought I'd ask here where I could probably get help by someone with some dischidia experience. Thanks! Any little information will be appreciated! Btw, I'm new to this site.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Greetings, Kavun (When I know you better, I shall rib your Klingon name

First of all, _Dischidia "pectinoides" _is actually _D. vidalii_. From the Philippines, this Hoya relative is popular for the bladders it forms in high humidity. These structures house ant nests. In fact, many Dischidias form symbiotic relationships with ants; no they will not attract ants in your house.

Q: Is this for a tank or a bright window? (ALWAYS specify, it saves time If the former, just spread the rootball out a bit on tree fern plaque, cover with a bit of New Zealand sphagnum, tie with a bit of monofilament line. In a tank it likes bright light, and it will spread.

In the house or a greenhouse (my definite preference): This is a bit tricky, but not terribly so. You can:

--Mount on a fairly large piece of tree fern , tree fern pole, or cork and wrap the root ball in NZ spagnum; 
_OR_
--plant in a small orchid basket with seedling orchid bark, and use a wire hanger--the plant will vine up the wires! 

Keep the root ball fairly moist (Water maybe every other day) until you start to see new growth. Water 3X a week now, less in winter. Once established, they are not difficult plants to grow mounted (certainly easier than many orchids).

Tips:
1) These need high humidity to form the bladders. If your humidity is not high, get a cool air humidifier. (With it you can easily grow other dischidias, some nepenthes, some orchids, some anthuriums, many tillandsias);
2) Bright light, no direct sun;
3)Dischidias and Hoyas cannot stand cold. Most are lowland tropicals that need to stay above 60F in Winter. (They usually live at lower elevations than Nepenthes or Aeschynathus). Again, water less in Winter;
4) In active growth, foliar feed with Dynagro. You will be rewarded with many bladders and cool pink flowers!

Hope this helps.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I've never heard of humidity being the trigger for the bullate foliage in D. vidalii. Thats interesting. I've always experienced (along with D. major and D. complex) that the more they climb, the more bullate foliage they grow. I'll have to post some pictures.

I can tell you that D. vidalii is quite sensitive to moisture and will rot in a heartbeat if not carefully monitored. Its one of the more tender species in the genus and seems to really appreciate high humidity but doesn't like to be wet for too long. Mounting them, I've always had better luck planting cuttings and letting the cuttings climb up a piece of tree fern or cork or what have you. In a viv or terrarium, cuttings will take off and likely do very well so long as they are acclimated.

Whats neat about D. vidalii is that the flowers are self fertile. They will produce seed out the wazoo. Once the follicle opens, the seed germinates rather quickly once it finds a suitable spot. This is by far the easiest way to get more of this plant. Typically, thats how the nurseries do it as well. The variegated clone of this species is a nice plant and I'm not even a huge fan of variegated plants.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Hey Antone, three Qs:

1) Growers/vendors told me this, and it made sense, as I've seen _D. vidalii _grown as a "houseplant" with very few bladders (or "pods"). Do you grow yours as a houseplant or a greenhouse plant?

2) If what you say about mature size is true, then we see those really small dischidias offered for sale in small net pots or snail shells (or some other nonsense) with lots of pods, are those rooted cuttings from mature plants, rather than young plants grown from seed? (One thing I can say is that these plants definitely prefer to climb, rather than hang--and its a real sight when a nice full dischidia has lots of pods!).

3) In my experience, I have found that dischidias (vidalii, ovata, ruscifolia, etc.) do not seem to need the high light that hoyas need in order to grow well and flower. Of course, ovata will turn reddish in bright light, but even it does not seem to like the near full sun conditions which seem to suit some hoyas. Has this been your experience?



Frogtofall said:


> I've never heard of humidity being the trigger for the bullate foliage in D. vidalii. Thats interesting. I've always experienced (along with D. major and D. complex) that the more they climb, the more bullate foliage they grow. I'll have to post some pictures.
> 
> I can tell you that D. vidalii is quite sensitive to moisture and will rot in a heartbeat if not carefully monitored. Its one of the more tender species in the genus and seems to really appreciate high humidity but doesn't like to be wet for too long. Mounting them, I've always had better luck planting cuttings and letting the cuttings climb up a piece of tree fern or cork or what have you. In a viv or terrarium, cuttings will take off and likely do very well so long as they are acclimated.
> 
> Whats neat about D. vidalii is that the flowers are self fertile. They will produce seed out the wazoo. Once the follicle opens, the seed germinates rather quickly once it finds a suitable spot. This is by far the easiest way to get more of this plant. Typically, thats how the nurseries do it as well. The variegated clone of this species is a nice plant and I'm not even a huge fan of variegated plants.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Groundhog said:


> Hey Antone, three Qs:
> 
> 1) Growers/vendors told me this, and it made sense, as I've seen _D. vidalii _grown as a "houseplant" with very few bladders (or "pods"). Do you grow yours as a houseplant or a greenhouse plant?


Greenhouse mostly. 



Groundhog said:


> 2) If what you say about mature size is true, then we see those really small dischidias offered for sale in small net pots or snail shells (or some other nonsense) with lots of pods, are those rooted cuttings from mature plants, rather than young plants grown from seed? (One thing I can say is that these plants definitely prefer to climb, rather than hang--and its a real sight when a nice full dischidia has lots of pods!).


I honestly don't know how other places do it. It sets seed so easily, I'm sure that's how it's done but they are not difficult from cuttings either. 



Groundhog said:


> 3) In my experience, I have found that dischidias (vidalii, ovata, ruscifolia, etc.) do not seem to need the high light that hoyas need in order to grow well and flower. Of course, ovata will turn reddish in bright light, but even it does not seem to like the near full sun conditions which seem to suit some hoyas. Has this been your experience?


In my experience, they like the same. They are often found growing together in situ if that gives any idea. I can see what you're saying though. Seems like Dischidia do better than Hoya in less light but for the most part can take the same. That's such a gross blanket type statement though since so many of them come from different environments.


----------

